

Create Forms to Receive Files on Your Dropbox - aytekin
http://www.jotform.com/dropbox/

======
rmoriz
Disable popup-blocker? really?

~~~
aytekin
To complete integration we open Dropbox login form in a new window. Since you
will enter your Dropbox password, it should be in a new pop-up window so you
can see that the domain name of the site is dropbox.com.

On one of our Usertesting.com tests, a tester clicked on the button and
nothing happened. She did not see the "enable pop-ups" message on the browser
and was not able to complete the integration. That's why we added a check to
see if the user has problems with opening the window and we show that warning
message.

~~~
th
Chrome caught the popup for me. You might want to consider opening the window
without specifying parameters:

    
    
        window.open(href, windowname);
    

Browsers often block popups if height and width are specified like this:

    
    
        window.open(href, windowname, 'width=450,height=400,scrollbars=yes');

------
kaylarose
This is really cool. I like the form building interface when it's in full
screen. Very nice design, snappy UI.

However, I can't help but feel that you may want to make the "Quick Tools"
section way more prominent than the other sections because it contains the
most common fields people might use (and maybe move the file upload to this
section).

Edit: spelling

~~~
aytekin
Thanks for your nice comments. :)

In addition to contact forms, JotForm is used to create many other kinds of
forms: Surveys, lead generation forms, Facebook forms, feedback buttons,
application forms, PayPal forms. That's why we keep the default toolbox with
generic fields and keep most commonly used fields on the Quick Tools toolbox.
But, I am intrigued by your idea and we will definitely run some tests with
it.

~~~
sushumna
Thanks alot for sharing this. Was looking for this for my webapp. Couldn't
locate Facebook forms...pls help

~~~
aytekin
On the Form Builder, click on "Setup & Embed" toolbar and then click on "Embed
Form" button and click on the Facebook icon. You will find further
instructions there. <http://www.jotform.com/help/22-Adding-Form-to-Facebook>

------
Cherad
Hi aytekin, nginx is throwing quite a few 500 errors on jotform.com at the
moment. Just thought I'd let you know.

Nice product, I like the customer-centric attitude. I could do with a sample
form demo though, vimeo is painfully slow for me in the UK for some reason so
the video demonstrations won't play.

~~~
aytekin
We have load balanced servers so I'm surprised nginx wasn't able to handle the
traffic. I will check the configuration once the traffic levels are low. I
must have done something wrong in the configuration.

------
city41
Very impressive. I have noticed a small bug though. When I drag an item into
my form (a textbox for example) about 50% of the time it creates two of them.
I am using Chrome 10.0.648.133 on Windows 7.

What tech was used to create the form editor?

------
moblivu
Well that changes everything! Users can now received files not only over
multople computers bit over multiple devices! From a web form to your computer
to your iPad! Brilliant!

------
sharat87
How does one disable popup blocking in chrome 10? I searched for `popup` in
the settings tab and nothing came up.

